# Marge's Miss Sharlotte has arrived



## Margerle

Well I spent the better part of the afternoon typing out my long birth story. I had an issue with the computer and lost the whole thing. I'm too tired to redo it right now, but I'll give details in time ;) You know me, I can get a bit wordy :)

After 27 hours of labor,

Sharlotte Renee was born May 31, 2008 at 3:29am

7lb 14oz and 20.25 inches long.
 



Attached Files:







baby 005.jpg
File size: 89.8 KB
Views: 213


----------



## AppleBlossom

aww she's beautiful. Gorgeous eyes. Congrats :)


----------



## luckyme225

Congrats :happydance:


----------



## Samantha675

She is lovely Marg, well done!!!


----------



## ~KACI~

Congratulations x


----------



## pepperflake

Can't wait to read the story. Sorry you have to rewrite it! She's gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## welshcakes79

congrats xxxxx


----------



## maybebaby

Congrats!! Can't wait for the full story when you have time to type it all again!! She's a beauty!! :hugs:


----------



## missjess

Congrats!!!! xxx she's gorgeous! x


----------



## AquaDementia

Beautiful! Congrats


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations, she's beautiful :hugs:


----------



## kookie

congratulations shes beautiful


----------



## Holldoll

Congratulations! Can't wait to read the whole birth story. That's a long labor!!


----------



## Deise

Congrats Marg!!! Cant wait for the story!!


----------



## Jenelle

Congrats!! She is gorgeous!! Cant wait to hear the story :hugs:


----------



## CK Too

Congratulations and well done.


----------



## supernurse

OMG 27 hours, what a stubborn little girl. She's gorgeous, Congratulations Marg. xx


----------



## smartie

Congrats on the birth of your daughter!


----------



## polo_princess

awww shes lovely congrats hun


----------



## xXhayleyXx

Congratulations hunny, she looks gorgeous, well done xx


----------



## bluebell

Congratulations!! :happydance:

xx


----------



## sonny

Congratulations,she is lovely :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Shes adorable


----------



## Blob

Awww congrats :)


----------



## anita665

https://i274.photobucket.com/albums/jj268/Anita665/tt1352716fltt.gif


----------



## Sparky0207

Congrats! Cant wait to read your birth story! xx


----------



## Ema

Congrats she is so cute XXX


----------



## Uvlollypop

owww so lovely


----------



## x-amy-x

Congrats Marg, she is sooo cute
xxx


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congratulations


----------



## leeanne

Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## nikky0907

Congratulations,she's beautiful! :hugs:


----------



## Ragirl

Congrats!!! I've been checking constantly for an update...I know the site was down, but was starting to get worried something was wrong. Glad to hear all went well:happydance:


----------



## SpecialGift89

Congrats on the birth of your daughter. Looking forward to reading your birth story. x


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Congrats, she's gorgeous.
Can't wait for the story :o :)


----------



## PitBullMommy

She's beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## goldlion

She's absolutely gorgeous, Marge! I can't wait to hear the story. Congratulations on your healthy and beautiful new addition.


----------



## babyblessed

Huge congratulations pet; 27 hours...geez,well done...I am sure she was worth it though.

Gorgeous wee girl.


----------



## vicky

congratulations hun


----------



## charlottecco2

congratulations marg, what a cutie xx


----------



## charveyron

congratulations shes beautiful :pink:


----------



## Emmea12uk

she is so beautiful!!! congrats!!


----------



## cheeky_carrie

Congrats and well done xx


----------



## Margerle

Oh my, where to begin :)

Just as a notice before I begin, this was NOT a nice labor. It was tough and excruciating and very probably the hardest thing I have ever had to go through. (Including birth of first DD). So for those ladies who have yet to deliver, I just dont' want you to read my story and be afraid for your delivery. 

The one big thing that made this delivery tough for me was the DURATION. Holding it together mentally for that long, with that many hormones, and that much pain was the tough part.

I'm just going to start in the begining and I might be repeating certain parts but - oh well :)

My water broke at 12:30am early Friday morning. I hadn't felt 'normal' much that day and DH had gone to bed before me. I stayed up and sat on my ball and felt Sharlotte move a lot way down 'low'. When I got to bed, I rolled over and laid there about 10 mins and I felt the gush of fluid. And it WAS A GUSH. I didn't tell DH right away, I knew he would be very excited and anxious. I didn't feel any contractions so I knew we had a while yet.

As I laid there, I'd gush a bit of fluid each time Sharlotte moved. What a weird feeling! I finally told DH and as I expected he was ready to jump out of bed. I just hugged him and told him to rest there a minute. We had plenty of time, and I wanted to relax with him.

After a while we got up, showered, I called mom to come sit with DD as she was going to be coming to the hospital later when I was closer to delivery. She's a great kid, and very mature for 12, but I knew how boring it would be for even an adult!

We headed to the hospital and got there about 3am. I was admitted to triage and it was determined that I was having mild contractions and I was still only 1-2 cm 50% or so effaced. We went to our room and DH tried to get some sleep. I was still getting checked on ever couple hours so I rested briefly.

They decided to check my progress at 8am, and I hadn't progressed AT ALL. I was having moderate contractions that just weren't doing anything. They decided to try an oral medication that was supposed to progress labor within 4 hours. I walked the halls, relaxed, walked some more... At noon, I still had no progression. 

By this time I had been in labor 12 hours and contractions were 1-3 mins apart lasting about 80 seconds. They decided to go ahead and get me started on pitocin until my body decided to take over.

From that point on, it was quite a ride. By 5pm I was dilated to 5cm and contractions were very good. I was getting through them breathing and relaxing and it was going quite well. At 7pm, I was between 6-7cm and I called my family to bring DD... we all figured at that rate I'd ahve baby by 11pm that night!

I still didn't have any pain meds, though by 7cm I was really looking for some relief. I couldn't mentally stay on top of the contractions and they were coming one right after the other.

I was given a good IV drug and though it made me queesy at first, it was really good at helping me relax and get through another hour's worth of pain.

At 9pm I was in full labor, I had run out of my IV drug and I couldn't have anymore. I was checked, and found to be 8-9cm and 90% effaced. I had a little lip of cervix that wouldn't thin and get around baby's head.

By now, my family had arrived, and they all took turns holding my hands (dad said I'd make a good arm wrestler ;)) LOL DH was getting worried as we were approaching 24 hours of labor. I was in massive pain, and in transition so I was bawling to the high heavens and breathing heavy through each contraction.

At midnight, I was wanting to shoot myself. The next approaching contraction was terrifying to me, and I could feel myself unraveling. DH and DD both stayed by my side, and encouraged me through each one. What an amazing thing it is to look back on and see such intense love being offered when I was in such intense pain. I am very blessed.

Doc checked me shortly thereafter, and I was still the same as 3 hours prior. 8-9 cm and 90% effaced with a lip. She also determined baby was POSTERIOR and had been for the entire labor accounting for the problems with my contractions not working on my cervix.

Doc then delivered the fateful words. She told me I'd have to go through this for another 2-3 hours and then the same amount for pushing. I was looking at another 6 hours of this excruciating labor.

There is no way on earth I could have endured it. I had the support of my family, I couldn't wait to meet my little girl, but the thought of going through this that much longer scared the ever loving lights out of me.

I told doc this and she mentioned that if all that didn't work we'd have to do a section. I said I didn't want that (and she agreed! :)) and what were my options for pain managment?

She said our best bet would be to try to get an epidural for me even though I was so far advanced and that is NOT protocol. She thought she could talk the doc into it though based on the fact that I may need it eventually anyway because of the section.

Epidural doc got there about 15 minutes later and as believed, wouldn't give me the epi until I was checked and rechecked. I was still the same so he relented.

So at about 2am I started to feel some relief from the contractions, and was able to rest and recouperate mentally a little.

Doc said at this point I'd ahve to push like crazy and that she expected it to take about 3 hours. I didn't care at that point! I was feeling some pain but nothing like what I had experienced for those long hours.

Everything was pretty straightforward from there, I pushed like crazy for about 30 minutes and surprised the hell out of the doc. :) DD #2 was born at 3:29 am.

Took like a champ to the breast, and has earned the nickname 'titty booby baby'. :rofl:

I can't stand hospitals, so Sunday morning we came home. I'm feeling really good, had one very small tear, and some "skid marks" where I stretched the skin open but didn't tear. I guess that was from the crazy pushing I was doing. Milk came in full force yesterday and we're all trying to establish some routine :)

So there you have it...

DH the day of delivery: "So I bet you're not wanting any more (babies)!"

Me: "Of course I'd have more babies!"

:dohh:

:happydance::baby:

:hug:


----------



## Margerle

https://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a93/cheymeister/Sharlotte-Onedayold.jpg

https://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a93/cheymeister/baby019-1.jpg

https://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a93/cheymeister/baby016-1.jpg


https://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a93/cheymeister/Sharlottestoes.jpg


----------



## maybebaby

Congratulations!! Sorry to hear your labor was so long and painful!! :hugs:


----------



## faith_may

Congratulations


----------



## mickey

ahhh, she is beautiful, congratulations :hi:


----------



## Linzi

Congrats to you :)

xxx


----------



## clairebear

gorgeous pics hun and im sorry ur labour was such a long one xxx


----------



## PitBullMommy

She's so beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## coz

congrats :happydance: xxx


----------



## Wobbles

*CONGRATULATIONSSSSSSS*

:wohoo:

X


----------



## Scuba

Congratulations! x


----------



## TashaAndBump

She's beautiful :) Congratulations x


----------



## lynz

congrats she is gorgeous xx


----------

